# Do you guys run premium in your se-r?



## hybridamp (Oct 13, 2006)

I am interested in purchasing a 05-06 Altima SE-R and am curious if you guys actually run Premium Unleaded fuel, or if you just run Regular. I noticed the fuel-cap said Premium was recommended, I'm assuming that doesn't mean that it is 'required'?

If you run regular, do you still get around the 30mpg hwy?

Thanks guys!


----------



## acriml01 (May 12, 2004)

I run premium because I don't even want to take the chance to see what happens if I use regular. I'll leave that to someone else.


----------



## xNismoSE-Rx (Oct 5, 2006)

I run V-Power ( 93 oct)... ye just like acrim01 said.. i would NOT put regular


----------



## stretch_tim007 (Mar 25, 2005)

Yeah I agree... dont do the regular! I live in cali, so the best we get here is 91 octane :lame: But, its still better then possibly hurting the engine somehow. Besides, who would want the drop in pony output?!


----------



## full auto 67 (Jun 16, 2006)

<------x2 for V-Power!!!!


----------



## Altima_SE-R (Feb 15, 2007)

V-Power for my V6!!!


----------



## mewbomb (Jan 31, 2005)

hybridamp said:


> I am interested in purchasing a 05-06 Altima SE-R and am curious if you guys actually run Premium Unleaded fuel, or if you just run Regular. I noticed the fuel-cap said Premium was recommended, I'm assuming that doesn't mean that it is 'required'?
> 
> If you run regular, do you still get around the 30mpg hwy?
> 
> Thanks guys!


um, its required...


----------



## PLracing (Feb 21, 2006)

only premium for me


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

Ya i only run v-power here as well but i think im getting screwed here in Oklahoma i think vpower here is only 91



Altima_SE-R said:


> V-Power for my V6!!!


----------



## jasonsBLKser (Jan 22, 2007)

i did RUN regular and my MPG was pretty much the same as now with premium. I ran regular untill I did engine mods. so that was about 3 mo into ownership. now I'm running premium and I dont really notice a big difference other than you can smell its richness when you are behind me due to my headers and strait pipes... maybe a little bit quicker with the higher octane but it isn't a very large difference in octane (considering the jump into racing fuels) but I wouldn't go back to regular even with no mods, it is just nice to have the added security of running premiem fuel through the car.


----------

